# newbie here!



## diane0112 (Aug 16, 2006)

just wanted to say hello to everyone on this forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Diane! We're happy to have you with us! Tell us all about yourself and your kitties!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Diane! You'll love it here! We look forward to hearing about your cats!


----------



## diane0112 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi and thanks for the welcome!

i just have the one cat and his name is breezer! we got him from the rspca last year. his previous owners were moving house and could not take him with them. 

my daughter laura carries him around the house. its a good job he is placid!

He has had a couple of operations recently on his bladder and is now on a special urinary diet!

we love him and he is so special to us all!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Diane


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  & please post pics :wink:


----------

